# Springhill's Low Cap, Low Liquidity Stocks



## springhill (29 June 2012)

Hi all, just seeing if there would be any interest in a thread like this.
My style is mainly low liquidity plays, for some reason they fascinate me.
I am a nobody really with no claim to fame, but I like to contribute to ASF and for better or worse will put my neck on the line and keep a record of anything I think looks prospectively good (IMO of course) and how they progress over time.
Of course this takes time and effort, so if anyone cares let me know. On here or via PM is fine. If not, then this post was 2 minutes of my life i'll never get back.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*

Love the idea Springhill.
I also have a fascination with them.
If you get them right, they can really reward and you don't have the high frequency traders distorting moves.
Please continue. I will see if I can come up with a good company also.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*

I think cuttlefish had similar thoughts many years back(messing about with low liquidity stocks)
his concern was these stocks tended to invite dodgy traders moving the SP around and outsmarting plain jane investors.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*

XXL comes to mind,countless other micro stocks  you could play with the SP if you were so desiring.


----------



## Ves (29 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*

Would be interested in finding any low-cap gems, profits, cash flow, dividends, reasonable profitability obviously being a caveat to me. Would this be a thread in the style of Robusta's where you start with "X" amount of capital (or even an established portfolio) and keep track of the results?


----------



## burglar (29 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*



springhill said:


> ... If not, then this post was 2 minutes of my life i'll never get back.




How do you value 2 minutes in the sunshine? 
A fruit grower will know better than most.

I am having trouble keeping up with the pace. 
Reading a post or 25, maybe part of a thread ...
Forming an opinion, replying to a post ... 


Yes! You have my attention!


----------



## So_Cynical (29 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*

I hold and follow quite a few low liquidity stocks, SND  and GLB would qualify as low liquidity and CTN and CLV are slightly larger liquidity and all stocks i hold..how do we define "low liquidity"?


----------



## CanOz (29 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*



> I hold and follow quite a few low liquidity stocks, SND  and GLB would qualify as low liquidity and CTN and CLV are slightly larger liquidity




You seem to have already defined your definition of Low Liquidity....



So_Cynical said:


> how do we define "low liquidity"?




Perhaps you should be asking what do others or the OP consider Low Liq.?

To me i think it needs to fit a purpose...which is?


CanOz


----------



## barney (29 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*



springhill said:


> will put my neck on the line and keep a record of anything I think looks prospectively good (IMO of course) and how they progress over time.
> 
> Of course this takes time and effort, so if anyone cares let me know.




 Always interested in what you have to say Spring, so fire away

I also like to read between the lines of the Spec plays ... last few months have been a shocker unfortunately, but one I'm still interested in is RIE if you want to cast your eye over it ........ Also, dare I admit I have been accumulating PEN again recently ..... Now that the PENOA options are done and dusted I expect this to fast track back to 4 cents+ ... but I could be wrong  (ps. Maybe PEN is not considered low liquidity, but at this stage it's still a Spec)


----------



## springhill (30 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*

OK, I think this is worth proceeding with.
Firstly, *thank you all for the comments, sincerely*. I cannot multi quote and address each comment specifically as the system won't let me do that. I will try to cover what I can in my outline.

This is all in *MY OPINION ONLY*, I can't stress that enough. 
I am not a guru, an expert, a know-all, a raging success, I don't have delusions of grandeur, I am a fruit grower who happens to have a limited amount of time and a passion for sifting through the chaff to find something that suits my style. For better, or worse. The quest to make a better life for myself, my new wife and future family (hopefully) is what drives me, plus it can get lonely in the orchard, it also keeps my mind active! 
Enough of the indulgences.

Low liquidity plays can be a very dangerous strategy. If you pick the wrong stock you can be left holding the can, with no buyers anywhere near the price you paid. Get it right and you can be rewarded handsomely as the short supply can create demand exceeding the real value of the stock. Pick the right stock at the wrong time and the result can still be a loss making exercise.
My interpretation of LLP's (low liquidity plays, remember that cos it's a pain in the @ss to type), is not for short term trading. Sometimes it pans out that way, mostly it requires belief and faith in your research and the ability to ignore short term fluctuations. The targets are the under-researched and the undiscovered.

Most of the stocks I cover will be mining based, as I feel I can interpret them better. SC, thank you for your codes, they are not in areas I can fully relate to and cross reference, so I would prefer to stay away from them for now.

Vespuria, i won't be running this as a set capital set-up. I don't think it is in the best interests of the thread to 'trade out' and forget a stock when it rises to '$X'. I feel using a percentage gain/loss system where profits/losses are left to run will be more helpful, as the full view of the potential gain/loss will be seen over time, highlighting how LLP's can excite or burn you over the period of coverage.

I don't have the luxury of picking a price for each stock i would like to buy them at, as each one may/may not sink that low. This is a real time exercise. All stocks will be started at the exact price at the point I identify them.
Starting price will be recorded each time, as well as a high/low price from that point. This will identify the potential loss/gain on each stock, regardless of whether someone could/should/would have entered or exited earlier.

Ideally my preference is to have a max of 200m shares on issue. I prefer lower amounts than that, but I am ruling out too many money making/losing opportunities if i narrow my view to 1-2% of listed stocks.
The other criteria I use to sort the stocks include cash position, market cap, visual graphs, management, past results and areas of high probability of successful drill results.
I will sometimes bend the criteria a little if the stock ticks most other boxes.

All stocks posted will have why I have selected them


----------



## odds-on (30 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*

Hi Springhill,

I really enjoy these type of threads. They are an excellent way to learn about making money on the stockmarket and they provide great entertainment! It fascinates me reading other peoples reaction to their investment decisions over different timeframes when taking into account the current share price/company peformance. 

This thread has great potential. Best of luck.

Cheers

Oddson.


----------



## CanOz (30 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*

Springhill, I'm quite happy to throw up some chart analysis on your stocks in focus if you like. They may have to be weekly, which is fine.

Also, I think you are looking for low market cap, tightly held stocks? The low liquidity is more of symptom of the stocks supply, as you said. Do I understand this correctly?

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## springhill (30 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*



CanOz said:


> Springhill, I'm quite happy to throw up some chart analysis on your stocks in focus if you like. They may have to be weekly, which is fine.
> 
> Also, I think you are looking for low market cap, tightly held stocks? The low liquidity is more of symptom of the stocks supply, as you said. Do I understand this correctly?
> 
> ...




That is fine with me CanOz. My view is mid-long term, so a shorter term perspective would be great. Sometimes the shorter term lack of action can be quite boring, sometimes not. Any effort is appreciated.

Low cap, tightly held is a great way of explaining it. That is what I was trying to get across, but it was 2am by the time I finished prepping the stocks I will be introducing. So clarity factor may have been low!


----------



## So_Cynical (30 June 2012)

*Re: Springhill's low liquidity stocks*

LLP's in my experience are just like HLP's except that the positives and negatives are accentuated (magnified) i suppose due to the incredibly low levels of buyers and sellers...when a large seller does come along the SP can fall spectacularly simply based on the fact that someone is selling, and the flip side of that is someone buying and taking out all the sellers and thus driving up the price.

Someone buying or selling only a couple of 100K (or less) of stock can really move the SP without any announcements or fundamental changes to the stock...and then when fundamental changes do come along they can also have a magnified influence over the share price both positive and negative.

I've noticed that in the current market long periods of no news often results in price declines because its somehow seen as a negative....in general i don't like resource LLP's because they tend to not have any money and seem to be good at spending it looking for stuff...how ever i will follow this thread with interest.


----------



## burglar (30 June 2012)

Interested to see how this unfolds.

I often find with my pennydread picks ...
I know they will go!!
I just don't know when.
:frown:

So I'm waiting to see if there is 
something in your plan that suits me.


----------



## springhill (1 July 2012)

The first batch of stocks I have selected are as follows (upon further research I will add more in the future if they suit).

*HDG - HODGES RESOURCES,  14.5c @ 1/7/12
*FPO shares - 78m
Cash - $1.7m
Top 20 hold 54%
Nathan McMahon consistently buying on market
Moruple Sth 2.3b JORC inferred, with 1.2B potential open cut
Moiyabana exploration target 1.4-1.65Bt JORC due Q3 2012

A big resource for a small market cap, with low cost development. Director has invested in this like no other i have seen. Have ridden this before from 12c to 35c+. I believe it will happen again.

*RAD - RADAR IRON,  27.5c @ 1/7/12 
*FPO shares - 71m
Cash - $3.9m, including a recent raising at 22% above market price.
Top 20 hold 51%
Targeting 5.8Bt Iron Ore (500Mt DSO hematite, 5.3Bt mag)

Massive exploration target, cap raising went at a premium - in this market hard to do, spin off from TRH (common directors) which was another LLP that went from 15c to $1.40+ before being taken out at 85c. RAD one of my favourites.

*WAC - WILD ACRE METALS, 12.5c 1/7/12
*FPO shares - 39m
Cash - $650k
Just picked up 3 ready to drill projects in Peru
Promising rock chip samples at Sambalay

Very little known about WAC and rarely traded, cash position is lower than I would like, but a cap raising will still see this well within the bounds of LLPs. A smokey.

*SOC - SOVEREIGN GOLD, 28c @ 1/7/12
*FPO shares - 77m
Cash - $200k, but just secured $4m funding to drill NSW projects
Martins Shaft, Frasers Find and Melvaines Mine could all be A-grade targets.

Excellent projects for the high risk/high reward tolerant, grades turned up so far are quality and quite shallow, shown to be good cost minimisers - purchase of own drill rig to keep costs of exploration down.

*NCO - NAMIBIAN COPPER, 14.5c (suspended atm) @ 1/7/12
*FPO shares - 73.8m (50m escrowed)
Cash - $620k
Top 20 hold 71%
Have 2 good quality projects, Ongombo and Hambok

Ongombo is JORC compliant and they acquired Hambok for no cash upfront ($7.5m on commencement of mining) and just 50m shares. Cash position is thin at the moment, but Eritrean Govt has signalled interest in NCO's projects in that country, upon finalisation of terms NCO can then proceed with their cap raising. Potential for increases on both projects plus gold in Eritrea.

*NGY - NUENERGY GAS, 7c @ 1/7/12
*FPO shares - 200m
Cash - $7.5m
Top 3 hold 35%, with one director holding 15%
Potential for 4.43Tcf gas attributable to NGY in Sumatra

Large gas potential in Sumatra, plus work due to commence in Tanzania in the second half of this year for a MC of only $14m with half of that value in cash, make this an agreeable play in my eyes. Will not need to dip into the market for more funds for a while.

*CQC - CUESTA COAL, 9.6c @ 1/7/12*
FPO shares - 191m
Cash - $20.9m
Top shareholder holds 36.5%, top 20 hold 79%

Alot of resource upside for this cashed up LLP, 56.3Mt JORC inferred and alot of funding available to increase that. In the reputable Gallilee Basin.

*HFR - HIGHFIELD RESOURCES, 19c @ 1/7/12*
FPO shares - 44m (+50m upon approval)
Cash - $3.6m
Prospective potash areas in WA and Spain

I am bullish on anything to do with food production. Acquiring a Spanish project (subject to due diligence) for 50m shares (plus 2 x 50m issue performance bonus entitlements). Area was producing 200k tons of potash when it closed in 1997 when potash prices were $110/t, they are now 470/t. Acceptance of deal by shareholders should see positive movement, rejection may see SP weakness.

*PKR - PARKER RESOURCES, 25c @ 1/7/12*
FPO shares - 18m
Cash - $2.9m

PKR a pure speculation stock, has cash to explore for uranium in NT, i guess if you're looking for uranium the NT is as good a place as any. Has common interest (Jay Stephenson) with NCO. Nothing special to attract or repel me from this, just an all out speculator.

*RIE - RIEDEL RESOURCES, 8c @ 1/7/12* Thankyou to Barney for this one.
FPO shares - 58m
Cash - $1.5m
Top 20 hold 70%

Recent director buying, fantastic rock chip samples from Tagou make this worth keeping an eye on. Working away in Burkina Faso which seems to be a hot bed of activity lately, have come across a few specs moving into that area. Speculation on any drill results should lift SP, that is if this can catch the eye of the masses first.


----------



## springhill (1 July 2012)

I will be adding Rand Mining to the list.

*RND - RAND MINING, 39c @ 1/7/12*
FPO shares - 60m
Cash - $1.6m
A little cash poor, but stockpile rich.

Very thinly traded, but with an approx market cap of $25m and an increasing store of gold at Perth Mint. Plus 1.5+ cash in hand, this looks to be an underrated company making coin working hand in hand with TBR. Production costs in the $400-500 range. Only moves a few cents on extremely low volume from the times of my observation.


----------



## springhill (2 July 2012)

Chesser Resources on the list

*CHZ - CHESSER RESOURCES, 32.5c @ 2/7/12*
FPO shares - 148m
Cash - $9m, with another $1.5m subject shareholder approval
JORC Inferred 5.9mT @ 2.4 g/t gold for 462,000 oz – likely to be open‐pittable

Macquarie just became substantial holder during cap raising, another substantial holder also lifted stake. 2 directors want to be in on cap raise. Targeting gold in Turkey. Nice, shallow grades. Issuing of more shares unlikely for quite a while.


----------



## burglar (2 July 2012)

So where do you get numbers such as "shares held"?
Is it from a company website?
Or a list for all companies?
 (like I used to have, thanks to the Australian Financial Revue AFR)


----------



## springhill (2 July 2012)

burglar said:


> So where do you get numbers such as "shares held"?
> Is it from a company website?
> Or a list for all companies?
> (like I used to have, thanks to the Australian Financial Revue AFR)




Investor presentations are usually a good source for finding top shareholders. Some dont provide much info about it so I just email them.


----------



## CanOz (2 July 2012)

Springhill, most of the equities that you've chosen have very little in historical data to provide meaningful technical levels. 

I don't see that there is anything i can contribute from a chart POV.

Good Luck.

CanOz


----------



## springhill (2 July 2012)

CanOz said:


> Springhill, most of the equities that you've chosen have very little in historical data to provide meaningful technical levels.
> 
> I don't see that there is anything i can contribute from a chart POV.
> 
> ...




I appreciate the thought anyway, if that situation changes over time feel free to post.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 July 2012)

burglar said:


> So where do you get numbers such as "shares held"?
> Is it from a company website?
> Or a list for all companies?
> (like I used to have, thanks to the Australian Financial Revue AFR)




Every annual report will have a list of the top 20 and % held..usually near the end of the report.



springhill said:


> Chesser Resources on the list
> 
> *CHZ - CHESSER RESOURCES, 32.5c @ 2/7/12*
> 
> ...




That's a good sign...Macquarie were and i think still are substantial holders for PGI (formerly EVG) a small Gold play i still hold a few of, Macquarie from memory first go involved with PGI close to 3 years ago, provided some financing when times were tough and now PGI is days away from first pour.

So fair to say Macquarie have made some good decisions when it comes to micro cap resource plays.


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

*TAR - TARUGA GOLD, 11c @ 3/7/12*
FPO Shares - 85m
Cash - $5m

Recently listed cashed up gold explorer, with highly prospective Kossa Project, Niger. Most recent best drill return 4m at 35.52g/t gold from 44m. Further results from historical drilling completed by Orezone were recovered from the Niger Ministry of Mines archives in March, allowing for further targets.Highlights of these results included:
o 1m at 278.8g/t gold from 70m in drill hole KRC017
o 1m at 8.96g/t gold from 49m in drill hole KRC018
o 1m at 7.77g/t gold from 62m in drill hole KSC008
o 2m at 7.54g/t gold from 34m in drill hole KSC048

Also have projects in Ghana and Cote d'Ivoire up their sleeve.
A pure speculator, decent grades at shallow levels, is there more there?


----------



## springhill (5 July 2012)

*SCI - SILVER CITY MINERALS, 10c @ 4/7/12*
FPO Shares: 98 million (14.4m escrowed)
Market Cap: $9.8 million
Cash: $7.7 million

Major Shareholders:
The Sentient Group: 17.45%
PlatSearch Group: 14.58%
Fitel Nominees: 6.53%
Top 20 : 69.53%

Cashed up and have good potential for silver and base metal grades equal to, or in excess of the ones already announced.

I am going to try to leave the list at this, it is getting hard to keep track of this many companies.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (5 July 2012)

Nice idea for a thread, Springhill.

I'm not thrilled with micro-cap miners as it's not my area of "investor competence" (term used advisedly).

One company I would throw into the mix is a company I've held a non-marketable parcel of shares (having sold out the main holding on a stop-loss before the DRP shares were allocated to me) and which I keep an eye on, being Supply Network Limited (SNL).

Its market cap is a tick under $35 million (a tick over 34 million shares on issue at a current price of $0.995/share) and its share price has bounced around between $0.40/share and $1.00/share in the last 12 months on very low volume.

The main business of SNL is supply of spare parts to the trucking industry out of its NSW base.  At its last report, SNL maintained a dividend payout ratio of 68%.  The total revenue has grown from just under $35 million in 2006/07 to a tick over $50 million in 2010/11, EBIT from under $1 million to $3.81 million in the same timespan and NPAT from just under $500,000 to $2.5 million in the same timespan.

For me, it just fails one of my investment criteria in that its return on average total equity is sub-20% but at least it's making a profit!


----------



## springhill (5 July 2012)

McCoy Pauley said:


> Nice idea for a thread, Springhill.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with micro-cap miners as it's not my area of "investor competence" (term used advisedly).
> 
> ...




Thanks for that mate.
SNL not a company in an area I have any experience in, but I will be sure to watch it anyways and learn. No harm in expanding my horizons!
I checked the SNL thread and there isn't 1 post there, perhaps you could copy this information across, plus anything else you might think interesting about SNL?

All the best


----------



## springhill (6 July 2012)

I am removing NGY from my list and replacing it with HAS. I am trying to keep it to 15 and NGY only just scrapes in with 200m shares on issue.

*HAS - HASTINGS RARE METALS, 12c @ 5/7/12*
Ordinary Shares 125 million
Cash at hand (12 April 2012) A$4 million approx.
Top 20 59%
Kongoni 19%
Singapore investment funds 12%
Japanese REE fund 6.4%
Board/Management 7%

It will be interesting to see how HAS progresses compared to other HREO stocks as it has the lowest market cap v stage of production of them all. See page 16 of the latest company presentation.


Final list is *NCO, RND, RAD, WAC, HDG, CHZ, SOC, CQC, HFR, PKR, RIE, NUP, TAR, SCI, HAS, PDI

*Stocks will be presented weekly as set out below.


CODE Current SP (Entry price) (percentage gain/loss on entry price)
Max SP (date) to show maximum potential profit and amount of time to reach it
Min SP (date)  to show maximum potential loss and amount of time to reach it
Weekly Volume

Any relevant announcements or comments relating to price rise and/or fall.


----------



## springhill (7 July 2012)

Week 1

*HDG
*Current SP - 16c (14.5c) +10.3%
High - 16c +10.3%
Low - 14.5c +0.00%
Volume - 73,800

Directors interest notice.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120702/pdf/4275pm04wmh0bp.pdf

*RAD*
Current SP - 30c (27.5c) +9.1%
High - 30c +9.1%
Low - 28.5c +3.6%
Volume - 6,000

Becoming substantial holder
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120703/pdf/4276l7v8rcddkf.pdf

*WAC*
Current SP - 12c (12.5c) -4%
High - 14c +12%
Low - 12c -4%
Volume - 140,590

*SOC*
Current SP - 28c (28c) +0.0%
High - 28c +0.0%
Low - 28c +0.0%
Volume - 1,230

SOC approaches PMR for a takeover bid
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120706/pdf/4278wlxg8rqrth.pdf

*NCO*
Current SP - 14.5c
Currently suspended. Reports of cancellation of agreement between NCO and NGEx concerning Eritrean Project.

*CQC*
Current SP - 11c (9.6c) +14.6%
High - 11c +14.6
Low - 9.1c -5.2%
Volume - 181,667

*HFR*
Current SP - 19c (19c) +0.0%
High - 19c +0.0%
Low - 19c +0.0%
Volume - 5,000

Navarra Potash Project Update
​http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120704/pdf/4277jm7w7gqptq.pdf

*PKR*
Current SP - 25c (25c) +0.0%
High - 25c +0.0%
Low - 25c +0.0%
Volume - 0

*RIE*
Current SP - 10.5c (8c) +31.2%
High - 10.5c +31.2%
Low - 9c +12.5%
Volume - 127,619

Director appointment/resignation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120702/pdf/42760qzjkfdk6s.pdf

*RND*
Current SP - 39c (39c) +0.0%
No high, low or volume

*CHZ*
Current SP - 34c (32.5c) +4.6%
High - 34.5c +6.1%
Low - 31c -3.1%
Volume - 397,080

*SCI*
Current SP - 10c (10c) +0.0%
No new high or low
Volume - 16,669

Zinc intersections at Champion.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120704/pdf/42774thk11w3wb.pdf

*HAS*
Current SP - 12c (12c) +0.0%
High - 12.5c +4.2%
Low - 11.5c -4.2%
Volume - 473,532

ANSTO Tests Confirm Successful Recoveries at HREO Project
​http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120705/pdf/4277yf5zqj4nm6.pdf Volume - 96,360

*PDI*
Current SP - 7.8c (8c) -2.5%
High - 8c +0.0%
Low - 7.2c -10%
Volume - 96,360

Burkina Faso - New Gold Discovery
​http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120705/pdf/42783wg35vx84p.pdf

*TAR*
Current SP - 9c (11c) -22.2%
High - 12.5c +4.5%
Low - 9c -22.2%
Volume - 606,250

4m at 35.52g/t gold - Exciting Results continue at Kossa
​http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120703/pdf/4276fbqf7sn6kf.pdf


----------



## burglar (7 July 2012)

springhill said:


> ... Exciting Results continue ...




A great first week! Well done springhill!


----------



## matthewdean (8 July 2012)

Great thread Springhill,

I'm normally fearful of trading these kind of stocks but I will be following this thread closely and see how it all pans out.

Good luck.


----------



## springhill (9 July 2012)

burglar said:


> A great first week! Well done springhill!






matthewdean said:


> Great thread Springhill,
> 
> I'm normally fearful of trading these kind of stocks but I will be following this thread closely and see how it all pans out.
> 
> Good luck.




Thankyou both for the comments 

I am adding PVD, hopefully my final addition!

*PVD - PURA VIDA ENERGY, 29c @ 8/7/12*
41.4m shares on issue (diluted)
$15m market capitalisation (as at 7/5/12) 
Net Cash $4.9m (as at 30/3/12) $4.4m unpaid capital plus $3m (successful cap raising)

Net 2.4 billion barrels of mean *prospective recoverable resources attributable to PVD. *High quality management team. PVD trades on a Risked EV/Prospective Resources basis of $0.15/boe.


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*OEG, Orpheus Energy (11.5c)*
Shares on issue ~132M
Options ~17M
Share price $0.115
Market capitalisation* ~$15m
Cash $3.0m (March 2012) - plus $2.24m from cap raise in May - less costs from June quarter.

Substantial Holders
Coalworks 33.3%
Board and Management 10.5%
Paul Fillion 7.2%

See link below for reasons of inclusion
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23224&p=717472#post717472


----------



## burglar (12 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Thankyou both for the comments  ...



Hi springhill,

It has been interesting to see a different way of selecting candidates.
Nice to see what some randomness throws up.

Whenever I wished to find a new company, I would trawl ASX Reports.
Surprising how keywords like "Bonanza Grade" often led me to Junior Explorers. 

burglar


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

*NML, Navarre Minerals*
Shares on issue 55.8 million
Options 2.6 million (unlisted)
Share Price 18c
Market Cap $10.6 million (0.19 cents)
Cash $1.1m

Cash position is not ideal for an entry, in real time I would wait for the cap raise, but I am submitting these as I see them.
Reason for adding, 1 word - Tandarra


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

burglar said:


> Hi springhill,
> 
> It has been interesting to see a different way of selecting candidates.
> Nice to see what some randomness throws up.
> ...




Randomness is probably how I find most stocks I like. This way I get to sort through a lot of crap and have comparisons against the stocks that have potential IMO.
It's like a constant refresher course on finding the needle in the haystack.


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

Week 2 - not the best to be mucking around with specs *

HDG(14.5c)
*CurrentSP - 15c +3.4%
High- 16.5 +13.8%
Low- 13.5 -6.9%
Volume- 131,200

*RAD(27.5c)*
CurrentSP - 25.5c -7.3%
High- 29c +5.5%
Low- 25.5c -7.3%
Volume- 67,450 

*WAC(12.5c)*
CurrentSP - 12c -4%
High- 12c -4%
Low- 12c -4%
Volume- 0

*SOC(28c)*
CurrentSP - 28c +0.0%
High- 28c +0.0%
Low- 28c +0.0%
Volume- 770

*NCO(14.5c)*
CurrentSP - 14.5c +0.0%
High- 14.5c +0.0%
Low- 14.5c +0.0%
Volume- 0

NCO due to come out of suspension Monday

*CQC(9.6c)*
CurrentSP - 11c +14.6%
High- 11c +14.6%
Low- 11c +14.6%
Volume- 0
*HFR(19c)*
CurrentSP - 19c +0.0%
High- 19c  +0.0%
Low- 19c  +0.0%
Volume-0
*PKR(25c)*
CurrentSP - 25c  +0.0%
High- 25c  +0.0%
Low- 25c  +0.0%
Volume- 0

*RIE(8c)*
CurrentSP - 10.5c +31.2%
High- 10.5c +31.2%
Low- 10.5c +31.2%
Volume- 0

*RND(39c)*
CurrentSP - 39c +0.0%
High- 39c +0.0%
Low- 39c +0.0%
Volume- 0

*CHZ(32.5c)
*CurrentSP - 32.5c +0.0%
High- 34c +4.6%
Low- 32c -1.5%
Volume- 394,632

*SCI(10c)*
CurrentSP - 9.5c -5%
High- 9.5c -5%
Low- 9.1c -9%
Volume- 225,000

*HAS(12c)*
CurrentSP - 12c +0.0%
High- 13.5c +12.5%
Low- 12c +0.0%
Volume- 2,271,375

*PDI(8.1c)*
CurrentSP - 7.7c -4.9%
High- 7.7c -4.9%
Low- 7.5c -7.4%
Volume- 234,999

*TAR(11c)*
CurrentSP - 9c -18.2%
High- 10c -9.1%
Low- 9c -18.2%
Volume- 53,050

*PVD(29c)*
CurrentSP - 28c -3.4%
High- 30c +3.4%
Low- 26.5c -8.6%
Volume- 778,524

*OEG(11.5c) (added on 11th)*
CurrentSP - 9.5c -18.2%
High- 10c -13%
Low- 9.5c -18.2%
Volume- 119,489

*NML(18c) (added today)*
CurrentSP - 18c +0.0%
High- 18c +0.0%
Low- +0.0%
Volume- 0

This weeks results were definitely down on last weeks. As you can see there are multiple stocks that traded a volume of 0 this week.
This never worries me. The experiment is only in it's infancy and and stock of this type should be chosen for a mid to long term basis, unless you are have researched a stock to the point you can time your entry based on looking ahead towards potential SP increasing announcements before they occur. Even then there is no guarantee.


----------



## burglar (13 July 2012)

Last week up 1.77%
This week down 0.65%

Still a credible situation


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

burglar said:


> Last week up 1.77%
> This week down 0.65%
> 
> Still a credible situation




Do you know what the final % down the XAO was this week? Or is there another index that would be a better comparison for what I am looking at?


----------



## burglar (13 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Do you know what the final % down the XAO was this week? Or is there another index that would be a better comparison for what I am looking at?



I found something here ? but is it relevant!

XSO Small Ordinaries
http://www.standardandpoors.com/ind...ries/en/us/?indexId=spausta300audff--p-au-s--


----------



## burglar (13 July 2012)

XOA for the fortnight in question:

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;


----------



## burglar (13 July 2012)

All Ords close

Fri 29/06           4135.5
Fri 06/07             4199.0
Fri 13/07           4121.9

Week one             1.54%
Two weeks          -0.33%


----------



## springhill (14 July 2012)

burglar said:


> I found something here ? but is it relevant!
> 
> XSO Small Ordinaries
> http://www.standardandpoors.com/ind...ries/en/us/?indexId=spausta300audff--p-au-s--




Thanks burglar.
What do you think of this Index?
http://www.asx.com.au/documents/resources/emerging_companies_index_fact_sheet.pdf

The S&P/ASX Emerging Companies Index (XEC) complements existing larger capitalisation indices in the S&P/ASX index suite by providing an investable performance benchmark for companies that generally rank outside the S&P/ASX 300 by total capitalisation. The S&P/ASX Emerging Companies Index provides an opportunity-set of companies characterised as being *smaller, often less liquid and under-researched* when compared with companies traded on ASX with larger capitalisations.


----------



## burglar (14 July 2012)

springhill said:


> ...What do you think of this Index?
> "emerging companies index" ...




Seems to be the ticket ... can you source the numbers?
Best I can do is a 1(one) or 5 (five) day chart.

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;


----------



## Vader (14 July 2012)

burglar said:


> Seems to be the ticket ... can you source the numbers?
> Best I can do is a 1(one) or 5 (five) day chart.
> 
> http://au.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;




https://www.google.com/finance/historical?q=INDEXASX:XEC&histperiod=daily
https://www.google.com/finance?q=INDEXASX:XEC


----------



## springhill (14 July 2012)

burglar said:


> Seems to be the ticket ... can you source the numbers?
> Best I can do is a 1(one) or 5 (five) day chart.
> 
> http://au.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;






Vader said:


> https://www.google.com/finance/historical?q=INDEXASX:XEC&histperiod=daily
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=INDEXASX:XEC




Thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

*ORX - ORREX RESOURCES, 4c @16/7/12*
MC - $1m
Shares - 36m
Options - 20m
Cash - $2m

I like the sound of this, aggressive, drill program underway, potential acquisitions. Mostly speculative.


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

*RED - RED METALS, 11c @ 16/7/12*
MC - $14m
Ordinary shares - 112,115,885
Unlisted options - 6,500,000

There is really strong speculative potential in this. Promising starting grades to work from. 1 JV with a major sewn up, another pending. Potash always a bonus for me.


----------



## springhill (21 July 2012)

*Week 3

HDG(14.5c)
*CurrentSP - 13c -10.3%
High- 16.5c +13.8%
Low- 11c -24%
Volume- 543,700 (+412,500 on last weeks volume)

*RAD(27.5c)*
CurrentSP - 25.5c -7.3%
High- 29c +5.5%
Low- 25.5c -7.3%
Volume- 200,500 (+133,050)

*WAC(12.5c)*
CurrentSP - 12c -4%
High- 12c -4%
Low- 12c -4%
Volume- 0 (0)

*SOC(28c)*
CurrentSP - 26c -7%
High- 26c -7%
Low- 25c -10.7%
Volume- 9,000 (+8,230)

*NCO(14.5c)*
CurrentSP - 14.5c +0.0%
High- 14.5c +0.0%
Low- 14.5c +0.0%
Volume- 0

*CQC(9.6c)*
CurrentSP - 9.5c -1%
High- 11c +14.6%
Low- 9.5c -1%
Volume- 353,504 (+353,504)

*HFR(19c)*
CurrentSP - 19c +0.0%
High- 19c +0.0%
Low- 19c +0.0%
Volume- 0 (0)

*PKR(25c)*
CurrentSP - 25c +0.0%
High- 25c +0.0%
Low- 25c +0.0%
Volume- 20,000 (+20,000)

*RIE(8c)*
CurrentSP - 10c +25%
High- 10.5c +31.2%
Low- 8.5c +6.2%
Volume- 70,000 (+70,000)

*RND(39c)*
CurrentSP - 39c +0.0%
High- 39c +0.0%
Low- 39c +0.0%
Volume- 0 (0)

*
CHZ(32.5c)
*CurrentSP - 32c -1.5%
High- 34c +4.6%
Low- 31c -4.6%
Volume- 315,362 (-79,270)

*SCI(10c)*
CurrentSP - 10c +0.0%
High- 11.5c +15%
Low- 9.1c -9%
Volume- 64,000 (-161,000)

*HAS(12c)*
CurrentSP - 11c -8.3%
High- 13.5c +12.5%
Low- 11c -8.3%
Volume- 419,479 (-1,851,896)

*PDI(8.1c)*
CurrentSP - 6.9c -14.8%
High-  7.7c -4.9%
Low- 6.9c -14.8%
Volume- 215,956 (-19,043)

*TAR(11c)*
CurrentSP - 9c -18.2%
High- 10c -9.1%
Low- 9c -18.2%
Volume- 110,000 (+56,950)

*PVD(29c)*
CurrentSP - 26.5c -8.6%
High- 30c +3.4%
Low- 26.5c -8.6%
Volume- 472,649 (-305,875)

*OEG(11.5c)*
CurrentSP - 9.5c -18.2%
High- 10c -13%
Low- 9.5c -18.2%
Volume- 99,999 (-19,490)

*NML(18c)*
CurrentSP - 19c +5.5%
High- 22c +16.7%
Low- 19c +5.5%
Volume- 439,474 (+439,474)

*ORX(4c)*
CurrentSP - 4c +0.0%
High - 4c +0.0%
Low - 4c +0.0%
Volume - 0

*RDM (11c)*
CurrentSP - 12c +9.1%
High - 12c +9.1%
Low - 11c +0.0%
Volume - 645,282

A week of slow drifting, which has been the case for small cap specs for a long time. These stocks will be mainly news driven, whether it be good or bad.
With low liquidity, low caps it is important to be patient.
Patient in your time to buy, as you can see there is no rush when you find one you like as there can be large periods of inactivity and drift. Or conversely accumulation.
Patience is also important after your entry. If you have a low risk tolerance, these stocks may not be your ideal choice.


----------



## burglar (28 July 2012)

springhill vs emerging companies index

XEC		
27-Jul	1,352.60	 -1.59%
20-Jul	1,379.10   +0.33%
13-Jul	1,367.80	 -0.49%
6-Jul	1,434.50	+4.37%
29-Jun	1,374.50	


27-Jul   -5.84%
20-Jul   -2.98%
13-Jul   -0.65%
6-Jul    +1.77%

Neck and neck!


----------



## springhill (28 July 2012)

burglar said:


> springhill vs emerging companies index
> 
> XEC
> 27-Jul    1,352.60     -1.59%
> ...




You are going down XEC! 

I have to throw a qualifier in here. I did not get to choose my entry point into any of these stocks, they are just the prices at time of research. This thread is to show what CAN happen, not what WOULD happen to me in a 'live' scenario.
I would not purchase all of these stocks, but they just fit a broad picture of what I look for. If I used my real stricter criteria even of these would be eliminated from purchase.

Thanks for that burglar. I am happy for you to continue posting that information, if you wish to, of course.

An actual Springhill v XEC, where I get to select entry prices over a period of time is something I would consider down the track.


----------



## springhill (29 July 2012)

*HDG(14.5c)
*CurrentSP- 14c -3.4%
High-16.5c +13.8%
Low-11c -24%
Volume- 105,500 (-438200onlast weeks volume)

*RAD(27.5c)*
CurrentSP- 25.5c -7.3%
High- 29c +5.5%
Low- 25.5c -7.3%
Volume- 0 (-200,500)

*WAC(12.5c)*
CurrentSP- 12c -4%
High- 12c -4%
Low- 12c -4%
Volume- 100,000 (+100,000)

*SOC(28c)*
CurrentSP- 27.5c -1.8%
High- 27.5c -1.8%
Low-25c -10.7%
Volume- 38,5009 (+29,500)

*NCO(14.5c)*
CurrentSP- 7.5c -44.8%
High- 7.5c -44.8%
Low- 4c -72.4%
Volume-161,400 (+161,400)

*CQC(9.6c)*
CurrentSP- 10c +4.2%
High- 11c +14.6%
Low-9.5c -1%
Volume- 176,070 (-177,434)

*HFR(19c)*
CurrentSP- 15c -21%
High- 19c+0.0%
Low- 15c -21%
Volume- 240,000 (+240,000)

*PKR(25c)*
CurrentSP- 24.5c -2%
High- 25c +0.0%
Low- 24.5c -2%
Volume- 30,000 (-10,000)

*RIE(8c)*
CurrentSP- 9c +12.5%
High- 10.5c +31.2%
Low-8c +0.0%
Volume- 222,222 (+152,222)

*RND(39c)*
CurrentSP- 40c+2.5%
High- 40c+2.5%
Low- 39c+0.0%
Volume- 17,000 (+17,000)
*
CHZ(32.5c)
*CurrentSP- 33c +1.5%
High- 34c +4.6%
Low-30c -7.7%
Volume- 269,563 (-45,799)

*SCI(10c)*
CurrentSP- 10c +0.0%
High-11.5c +15%
Low- 9c -9%
Volume- 809,047 (+745,047)

*HAS(12c)*
CurrentSP- 10.5c -12.5%
High- 13.5c +12.5%
Low- 10.5c -12.5%
Volume- 1,172,238 (-752,759)

*PDI(8.1c)*
CurrentSP- 6.8c -16%
High- 7.7c-4.9%
Low- 6.8c -16%
Volume- 345,714 (+129,758)

*TAR(11c)*
CurrentSP- 7.5c -31.8%
High- 10c -9.1%
Low- 7.5c -31.8%
Volume- 154,250 (+44,250)

*PVD(29c)*
CurrentSP- 24.5c -15.5%
High- 30c +3.4%
Low- 24.5c -15.5%
Volume- 797,584 (+324,935)

*OEG(11.5c)*
CurrentSP- 10c -13%
High- 10c -13%
Low- 9.5c -18.2%
Volume- 182,116 (+82,117)

*NML(18c)*
CurrentSP- 18.5c +2.8%
High-22c +16.7%
Low- 15c -16.7%
Volume- 74,500 (-364,974)

*ORX(4c)*
CurrentSP- 4c +0.0%
High- 4c +0.0%
Low- 4c +0.0%
Volume- 0

*RDM(11c)*
CurrentSP- 15c +36.4%
High- 16c +45.5%
Low- 11c +0.0%
Volume - 999,567 (+354,285)




*FOOTNOTE:
Ido not, and would not own all these stocks. This is a simulation.Entry prices are at time of research, not at a point chosen by me. Myreal time stricter criteria would eliminate most of these stocks fromactual purchase.*


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 August 2012)

springhill, which non-mining stocks are you most excited about in terms of their fundamentals?


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> springhill, which non-mining stocks are you most excited about in terms of their fundamentals?




Good question mate. I am a massive fan of RFL, their acquisition of COIN is a game changer. Is it a game changer for better or worse is yet to unfold. They have gone from a position of being cash positive to taking on debt. More information needs to be supplied to the market by RFL. They have also announced new sales which will increase the books in H2 FY13. Further announcements of sales is critical to reduce the debt, they are at a critical tipping point ATM, but I have (blind?) faith in the management.
Another member has mentioned COO, which I am currently looking through and looks promising.

I realise I am heavy in mining stocks, and I need to expand my horizons. Sometimes I breeze through the non miners as there are so many spec miners to get through in such a short amount of time each night. A fault that needs to be corrected.

Sorry I cant expand further ATM, but your post has definatly prompted me to open my eyes a little further and look outside my own perametres.

Any non miner I feel I can add to, I will post on in the future.

Cheers GB.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 August 2012)

Thanks spring, will keep a watch on Rubik.


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks spring, will keep a watch on Rubik.




Anytime GB.
SKC if you are reading this what are your current thoughts on RFL?


----------



## skc (1 August 2012)

springhill said:


> Anytime GB.
> SKC if you are reading this what are your current thoughts on RFL?




As you said, acquisition of Coin is a game changer - for better or worse.

What that means is, there'd be past holders who feel uncomfortable about it. They bought for a particular criteria (cash backing > market cap with a free, semi-promising business on the side) and that reason is no longer valid. That is as good a reason to sell as any. This creates supply.

On the other hand, there is not enough information on Coin to make a proper call. Watchers either need in depth industry knowledge or confirmation (via company announcement etc) to turn into buyers. So I am not surprised if there's a lack of demand. 

So to me, the Coin acquisition proffers a situation of short term supply/demand imbalance which leads to a fall in the share price, irrespective of how good/bad of Coin might be as a business. Being an illiquid stock, the move can be quite large in % term. That's why I've reduced my own holding.

Note I am not bearish on Coin the business, but I am bearish on RFL's stock price. This situation can be rectified quickly, however, by some news release.

P.S. With your illiquid stock lists, can you tell us what the price change were if one was to sell at the bid as opposed to the last price?


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

skc said:


> P.S. With your illiquid stock lists, can you tell us what the price change were if one was to sell at the bid as opposed to the last price?




Thanks for your thoughts, always appreciated.

I will consider adding a buy/sell price split to the information on each company. I am just struggling with the workload a bit ATM mate, and juggling a new wife. Too much time on the computer is not good for business


----------



## springhill (5 August 2012)

*HDG(14.5c)
*CurrentSP-14c -3.4%
High-16.5c +13.8%
Low-11c -24%
Volume- 47,450 (-58,050 on last weeks volume)

*RAD(27.5c)*
CurrentSP-22.5c -18%
High-29c +5.5%
Low-20.5c -25%
Volume- 77,784 (-122,716)

*WAC(12.5c)*
CurrentSP-12c -4%
High-12c -4%
Low-12c -4%
Volume- 0 (-100,000)

*SOC(28c)*
CurrentSP-26c -7%
High- 27.5c -1.8%
Low-24c -14%
Volume- 47,000 (+8,500)

*NCO(14.5c)*
CurrentSP- 4.2c-71%
High-7.5c -44.8%
Low-4c -72.4%
Volume- 21,425 (-139,575)

*CQC(9.6c)*
CurrentSP-10c +4.2%
High-11c +14.6%
Low-9.5c -1%
Volume- 38,786 (-137,284)

*HFR(19c)*
CurrentSP- 15c -21%
High- 19c+0.0%
Low- 15c -21%
Volume- 0 (-240,000)

*PKR(25c)*
CurrentSP-24c -4%
High-25c +0.0%
Low-24c -4%
Volume- 50,000 (-20,000)

*RIE(8c)*
CurrentSP-9c +12.5%
High-10.5c +31.2%
Low-8c +0.0%
Volume- 0 (-222,222)

*RND(39c)*
CurrentSP-40c+2.5%
High-40c+2.5%
Low- 39c+0.0%
Volume-13,000(-4,000)
*
CHZ(32.5c)
*CurrentSP-31c -4.6%
High-34c +4.6%
Low-30c -7.7%
Volume- 472,613 (-203,050)

*SCI(10c)*
CurrentSP-10c +0.0%
High-11.5c +15%
Low-9c -9%
Volume- 65,000(-744,047)

*HAS(12c)*
CurrentSP-11.5c -4%
High-13.5c +12.5%
Low- 10.5c -12.5%
Volume- 571,692 (-600,546)

*PDI(8.1c)*
CurrentSP- 7c -13.6%
High-7.7c-4.9%
Low-6.6c -18.5%
Volume- 103,450 (-242,264)

*TAR(11c)*
CurrentSP-7.8c -29%
High-10c -9.1%
Low-7.5c -31.8%
Volume- 45,000 (-109,250)

*PVD(29c)*
CurrentSP-27c -6.9%
High-30c +3.4%
Low-24.5c -15.5%
Volume- 210,709 (-586,875)

*OEG(11.5c)*
CurrentSP-11c -4%
High-11c 0.0%
Low-9.5c -18.2%
Volume- 355,000 (+172,884)

*NML(18c)*
CurrentSP-19c +5.6%
High-22c +16.7%
Low- 15c -16.7%
Volume- 9,695 (-64,805)

*ORX(4c)*
CurrentSP- 3.2c -20%
High-4c +0.0%
Low- 3.2c -20%
Volume- 25,000 (+25,000)

*RDM(11c)*
CurrentSP-15c +36.4%
High-17c +54.5%
Low-11c +0.0%
Volume - 409,600 (-589,967)


*FOOTNOTE:
I do not, and would not own all these stocks. This is a simulation.Entry prices are at time of research, not at a point chosen by me. My real time stricter criteria would eliminate most of these stocks from actual purchase.*


----------



## burglar (7 August 2012)

Yay!

A lot of green on the springhill watchlist today!


----------



## springhill (12 August 2012)

*HDG (14.5c)*
Current SP- 13c -10%
High- 16.5c +13.8%
Low- 11c -24%
Volume- 47,854 (-404 on last weeks volume)

*RAD (27.5c)*
Current SP- 15.5c -45%
High- 29c +5.5%
Low- 15.5c -45%
Volume- 8,216 (-69,568)

*WAC (12.5c)*
Current SP- 12c -4%
High- 12c -4%
Low- 12c -4%
Volume- 0 (0)

*SOC (28c)*
Current SP -25c -10%
High- 27.5c -1.8%
Low- 24c -14%
Volume- 10,336 (-36,664)

*NCO (14.5c)*
Current SP- 4.5c -69%
High- 7.5c -44.8%
Low- 4c -72.4%
Volume- 100,000 (+78,575)

*CQC (9.6c)*
CurrentSP- 11c +14.6%
High- 11c +14.6%
Low- 9.5c -1%
Volume- 55,000 (+16,214)

*HFR (19c)*
Current SP- 15c -21%
High- 19c +0.0%
Low- 15c -21%
Volume- 0 (0)

*PKR (25c)*
Current SP- 25c +0%
High- 25c +0%
Low- 24c -4%
Volume- 15,000 (-35,000)

*RIE (8c)*
Current SP- 9c +12.5%
High- 10.5c +31.2%
Low- 8c +0.0%
Volume- 0 (0)

*RND (39c)*
Current SP- 40c +2.5%
High- 40c +2.5%
Low- 39c +0.0%
Volume- 17,000 (+4,000)

*CHZ (32.5c)*
Current SP- 31c -4.6%
High- 34c +4.6%
Low- 30c -7.7%
Volume- 525,956 (+53,343)

*SCI (10c)*
Current SP- 10c +0.0%
High- 11.5c +15%
Low- 9c -9%
Volume- 407,258 (+342,258)

*HAS (12c)*
Current SP- 11.5c -4%
High- 13.5c +12.5%
Low- 10.5c -12.5%
Volume- 402,804 (-168,888)

*PDI (8.1c)*
Current SP- 6.5c -20%
High- 7.7c -4.9%
Low- 6.6c -18.5%
Volume- 75,000 (-28,450)

*TAR (11c)*
Current SP- 7.5c -32%
High- 10c -9.1%
Low- 7.5c -32%
Volume- 60,750 (+14,250)

*PVD (29c)*
Current SP- 35c +21%
High- 38c +31%
Low- 24.5c -15.5%
Volume- 4,070,994 (+3,860,285)

*OEG (11.5c)*
Current SP- 11c -4%
High- 11c +0%
Low- 9.5c -18.2%
Volume- 641,210 (+286,210)

*NML (18c)*
Current SP- 18c +0%
High- 22c +16.7%
Low- 15c -16.7%
Volume- 63,537 (+53,842)

*ORX (4c)*
Current SP- 3.5c -12.5%
High- 4c +0.0%
Low- 3.2c -20%
Volume- 60,000 (+35,000)

*RDM (11c)*
Current SP- 16.5c +50%
High- 17.5c +59%
Low- 11c +0%
Volume - 358,987 (-50,603)


*FOOTNOTE:
I do not, and would not own all these stocks. This is a simulation. Entry prices are at time of research, not at a point chosen by me. My real time stricter criteria would eliminate most of these stocks from actual purchase.*


----------



## springhill (19 August 2012)

*HDG (14.5c)*
Current SP- 16c +10%
High- 16.5c +13.8%
Low- 11c -24%
Volume- 450,623 (+402,769 on last weeks volume)

*RAD (27.5c)*
Current SP- 15.5c -45%
High- 29c +5.5%
Low- 15.5c -45%
Volume- 0 (-8,216)

*WAC (12.5c)*
Current SP- 12c -4%
High- 12c -4%
Low- 12c -4%
Volume- 0 (0)

*SOC (28c)*
Current SP -26c -7%
High- 27.5c -1.8%
Low- 24c -14%
Volume- 34,914 (+24,578)

*NCO (14.5c)*
Current SP- 5c -65%
High- 7.5c -44.8%
Low- 4c -72.4%
Volume- 420,000 (+320,000)

*CQC (9.6c)*
CurrentSP- 10.5c +9%
High- 11c +14.6%
Low- 9.5c -1%
Volume- 60,000 (+5,000)

*HFR (19c)*
Current SP- 15c -21%
High- 21c +10.5%
Low- 15c -21%
Volume- 560,000 (+560,0000)

*PKR (25c)*
Current SP- 25c +0%
High- 25c +0%
Low- 24c -4%
Volume- 0 (-15,000)

*RIE (8c)*
Current SP- 8c +0%
High- 10.5c +31.2%
Low- 8c +0.0%
Volume- 25,000 (+25,000)

*RND (39c)*
Current SP- 30c -23%
High- 40c +2.5%
Low- 30c -23%
Volume- 12,180 (-4,820)

*CHZ (32.5c)*
Current SP- 35c +7.7%
High- 35c +7.7%
Low- 30c -7.7%
Volume- 1,110,327 (+584,371)

*SCI (10c)*
Current SP- 10c +0.0%
High- 11.5c +15%
Low- 9c -9%
Volume- 213,300 (-193,958)

*HAS (12c)*
Current SP- 10.5c -12%
High- 13.5c +12.5%
Low- 10.5c -12%
Volume- 577,689 (+174,885)

*PDI (8.1c)*
Current SP- 6.5c -20%
High- 7.7c -4.9%
Low- 6.3c -22%
Volume- 245,446 (+170,446)

*TAR (11c)*
Current SP- 7.5c -32%
High- 10c -9%
Low- 7c -36%
Volume- 80,750 (+20,000)

*PVD (29c)*
Current SP- 35c +21%
High- 38c +31%
Low- 24.5c -15.5%
Volume- 2,482,478 (-1,588,516)

*OEG (11.5c)*
Current SP- 9.5c -17%
High- 11c -4%
Low- 9.5c -17%
Volume- 7,000 (-634,210)

*NML (18c)*
Current SP- 18c +0%
High- 22c +16.7%
Low- 15c -16.7%
Volume- 14,832 (-48,705)

*ORX (4c)*
Current SP- 3.5c -12.5%
High- 4c +0.0%
Low- 3.2c -20%
Volume- 0 (-60,000)

*RDM (11c)*
Current SP- 19.5c +77%
High- 21.5c +104%
Low- 11c +0%
Volume - 1,855,094 (+1,496,107)


*FOOTNOTE:
I do not, and would not own all these stocks. This is a simulation. Entry prices are at time of research, not at a point chosen by me. My real time stricter criteria would eliminate most of these stocks from actual purchase. *


----------



## tech/a (20 August 2012)

Right idea
Wrong method ( buy and hold )
No portfolio / risk management.


----------



## springhill (20 August 2012)

Tech/a,

You are absolutely correct, the element of risk has not been minimised here because my iron clad criteria has not been applied to all these stocks.
That was the purpose, to show what can happen when stock selection with low cap, low liquidity plays goes very wrong, and also very right.

I am not advocating buy and hold no matter what, I have been caught not taking a massive profit many times, basically being a greedy sod. I have learnt from this and understand not every stock is going to make me a fortune.

There is a list in the Micro Cap Specs thread that has my ultimate criteria applied, although the time frame is extremely short at this point, the results speak for themselves.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25194&p=723997&highlight=micro#post723997


----------



## tech/a (20 August 2012)

Yes Get the idea.

Ive often wondered whether a combined approach
EG Finding them Fundamentally and trading technically would have 
some wider merit than technical alone.

If I had the time----


----------



## springhill (26 August 2012)

*HDG (14.5c)*
Current SP- 16c +10%
High- 16.5c +13.8%
Low- 11c -24%
Volume- 156,333 (-294,290 on last weeks volume)

*RAD (27.5c)*
Current SP- 16.5c -40%
High- 29c +5.5%
Low- 15.5c -45%
Volume- 87,000 (+87,000)

*WAC (12.5c)*
Current SP- 12c -4%
High- 12c -4%
Low- 12c -4%
Volume- 0 (0)

*SOC (28c)*
Current SP -26c -7%
High- 27.5c -1.8%
Low- 24c -14%
Volume- 0 (-34,914)

*NCO (14.5c)*
Current SP- 5c -65%
High- 7.5c -44.8%
Low- 4c -72.4%
Volume- 100,000 (-320,000)

*CQC (9.6c)*
Current SP- 9.5c -1%
High- 11c +14.6%
Low- 9.5c -1%
Volume- 205,972 (+145,972)

*HFR (19c)*
Current SP- 22c +16%
High- 22c +16%
Low- 15c -21%
Volume- 252,500 (-307,500)

*PKR (25c)*
Current SP- 24.5c -2%
High- 25c +0%
Low- 24c -4%
Volume- 10,000 (+10,000)

*RIE (8c)*
Current SP- 7c -12.5%
High- 10.5c +31.2%
Low- 7c -12.5%
Volume- 284,783 (+259,783)

*RND (39c)*
Current SP- 36.5c -6%
High- 40c +2.5%
Low- 30c -23%
Volume- 20,000 (+7,820)

*CHZ (32.5c)*
Current SP- 40c +23%
High- 44c +35%
Low- 30c -7.7%
Volume- 1,404,149 (+293,822)

*SCI (10c)*
Current SP- 10.5c +5%
High- 11.5c +15%
Low- 9c -9%
Volume- 247,000 (+33,700)

*HAS (12c)*
Current SP- 11.5c -4%
High- 13.5c +12.5%
Low- 10.5c -12%
Volume- 769,000 (+191,311)

*PDI (8.1c)*
Current SP- 6.2c -23%
High- 7.7c -5%
Low- 6c -26%
Volume- 537,000 (+291,554)

*TAR (11c)*
Current SP- 11.5c +5%
High- 11.5c +5%
Low- 7c -36%
Volume- 150,686 (+69,936)

*PVD (29c)*
Current SP- 34.5c +19%
High- 38c +31%
Low- 24.5c -15.5%
Volume- 1,491,587 (-990,891)

*OEG (11.5c)*
Current SP- 8.5c -26%
High- 11c -4%
Low- 8.5c -26%
Volume- 53,476 (+46,476)

*NML (18c)*
Current SP- 18c +0%
High- 22c +16.7%
Low- 14c -22%
Volume- 172,799 (+157,967)

*ORX (4c)*
Current SP- 3.5c -12.5%
High- 4c +0.0%
Low- 3.2c -20%
Volume- 0 (0)

*RDM (11c)*
Current SP- 21.5c +95%
High- 24.5c +122%
Low- 11c +0%
Volume - 3,105,173 (+1,250,079)


*FOOTNOTE:
I do not, and would not own all these stocks. This is a simulation. Entry prices are at time of research, not at a point chosen by me. My real time stricter criteria would eliminate most of these stocks from actual purchase.*


----------



## springhill (2 September 2012)

*HDG (14.5c)*
Current SP- 13c -10%
High- 16.5c +13.8%
Low- 11c -24%
Volume- 184,184 (-27,851 on last weeks volume)

*RAD (27.5c)*
Current SP- 16.5c -40%
High- 29c +5.5%
Low- 15.5c -45%
Volume- 128,000 (+41,000)

*WAC (12.5c)*
Current SP- 13c +4%
High- 13c +4%
Low- 12c -4%
Volume- 8,244 (+8,244)

*SOC (28c)*
Current SP -27c -3.5%
High- 27.5c -1.8%
Low- 24c -14%
Volume- 56,750 (+56,750)

*NCO (14.5c)*
Current SP- 4c -72%
High- 7.5c -45%
Low- 4c -72%
Volume- 120,000 (+20,000)

*CQC (9.6c)*
Current SP- 9c -6%
High- 11c +14.6%
Low- 9c -6%
Volume- 135,021205,972 (-70,951)

*HFR (19c)*
Current SP- 20c +5%
High- 22c +16%
Low- 15c -21%
Volume- 473,500 (-221,000)

*PKR (25c)*
Current SP- 24.5c -2%
High- 25c +0%
Low- 24c -4%
Volume- 75,000 (+65,000)

*RIE (8c)*
Current SP- 6.5c -18%
High- 10.5c +31%
Low- 6.5c -18%
Volume- 31,770 (-253,013)

*RND (39c)*
Current SP- 36.5c -6%
High- 40c +2.5%
Low- 30c -23%
Volume- 0 (-20,000)

*CHZ (32.5c)*
Current SP- 43c +32%
High- 44c +35%
Low- 30c -8%
Volume- 1,345,515 (-58,634)

*SCI (10c)*
Current SP- 9.5c -5%
High- 11.5c +15%
Low- 9c -9%
Volume- 182,319 (-64,681)

*HAS (12c)*
Current SP- 11c -8%
High- 13.5c +12.5%
Low- 10.5c -12%
Volume- 940,237 (+171,237)

*PDI (8.1c)*
Current SP- 6.2c -23%
High- 7.7c -5%
Low- 6c -26%
Volume- 636,189 (+99,189)

*TAR (11c)*
Current SP- 12c +9%
High- 12.5c +14%
Low- 7c -36%
Volume- 183,875 (+33,189)

*PVD (29c)*
Current SP- 37c +29%
High- 38c +31%
Low- 24.5c -15.5%
Volume- 1,044,517 (-447,070)

*OEG (11.5c)*
Current SP- 8c -30%
High- 11c -4%
Low- 8c -30%
Volume- 132,326 (+78,850)

*NML (18c)*
Current SP- 15c -17%
High- 22c +16.7%
Low- 14c -22%
Volume- 31,172 (-141,627)

*ORX (4c)*
Current SP- 3.5c -12.5%
High- 4c +0.0%
Low- 3.2c -20%
Volume- 0 (0)

*RDM (11c)*
Current SP- 21.5c +95%
High- 26c +136%
Low- 11c +0%
Volume - 2,234,787 (-870,386)


*FOOTNOTE:
I do not, and would not own all these stocks. This is a simulation. Entry prices are at time of research, not at a point chosen by me. My real time stricter criteria would eliminate most of these stocks from actual purchase.*


----------



## burglar (23 December 2012)

Was	Now	Diff	%
NCO	$0.040	$0.145	$0.105	263%
RAD	$0.080	$0.275	$0.195	244%
OEG	$0.075	$0.115	$0.040	53%
HDG	$0.100	$0.145	$0.045	45%
NML	$0.130	$0.180	$0.050	38%
TAR	$0.080	$0.110	$0.030	38%
HAS	$0.090	$0.120	$0.030	33%
SOC	$0.240	$0.280	$0.040	17%
WAC	$0.120	$0.125	$0.005	4%
PKR	$0.240	$0.250	$0.010	4%
RND	$0.380	$0.390	$0.010	3%
RIE	$0.078	$0.080	$0.002	3%
SCI	$0.100	$0.100	$0.000	0%
CHZ	$0.340	$0.325	-$0.015	-4%
PDI	$0.085	$0.081	-$0.004	-5%
HFR	$0.250	$0.190	-$0.060	-24%
CQC	$0.160	$0.096	-$0.064	-40%
ORX	$0.100	$0.040	-$0.060	-60%
PVD	$0.780	$0.290	-$0.490	-63%
RDM	$0.335	$0.110	-$0.225	-67%


Wow. I did not expect this!


----------



## Vader (27 December 2012)

I think you have the 'was' and 'now' around the wrong way burglar.


----------



## burglar (27 December 2012)

Vader said:


> I think you have the 'was' and 'now' around the wrong way burglar.



@Hi Vader,
Thanks for noticing.

Code	   Was         Now	     Diff	     %

RDM	$0.110	$0.335	$0.225	205%
PVD	$0.290	$0.780	$0.490	169%
ORX	$0.040	$0.100	$0.060	150%
CQC	$0.096	$0.160	$0.064	67%
HFR	$0.190	$0.250	$0.060	32%
PDI	$0.081	$0.085	$0.004	5%
CHZ	$0.325	$0.340	$0.015	5%
SCI	$0.100	$0.100	$0.000	0%
RIE	$0.080	$0.078	-$0.002	-3%
RND	$0.390	$0.380	-$0.010	-3%
WAC	$0.125	$0.120	-$0.005	-4%
PKR	$0.250	$0.240	-$0.010	-4%
SOC	$0.280	$0.240	-$0.040	-14%
HAS	$0.120	$0.090	-$0.030	-25%
TAR	$0.110	$0.080	-$0.030	-27%
NML	$0.180	$0.130	-$0.050	-28%
HDG	$0.145	$0.100	-$0.045	-31%
OEG	$0.115	$0.075	-$0.040	-35%
RAD	$0.275	$0.080	-$0.195	-71%
NCO	$0.145	$0.040	-$0.105	-72%


"The whole world is upside down, Miss Jane!", Mr. Squiggle


----------

